# Karpfenangeln im Emsland!



## angelsuchti66 (25. März 2010)

Suche schöne Seen oder Flüsse im Emsland und näherer umgebung an denen man Karpfenangeln kann!
habt ihr vllt ein paar vorschläge?

gruß euer angelsuchti#h


----------



## CarpMetty (25. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Moin!
Wo genau wohnst du denn?
Als erstes bietet sich natürlich die Ems an!


----------



## Basti94 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Das wollte ich auch sagen Ems

Und wie weit würdest du fahren wollen?


----------



## angelsuchti66 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

naja die ems weiß nicht da auf karpfenangeln da muss man schon einiges drauf haben....und die richtig ausrüstung...
kommt ganz drauf an... wenn ich vorfüttern will sollte es nicht so weit weg sein.!
ich komme aus Werlte ;D


----------



## Jeens (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Wie wärs mit den Kanalhaltungen vom Papenburger Angelverein?
Es gibt auch so eine Seite ,,Gewässertipps´´ dort steht auch so einiges nützliches drin. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## angelsuchti66 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

die kleinen kanäle mitten in pbg? weiß nicht


----------



## j4ni (27. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Moin Angelsuchti,

es wäre einfacher wenn du von vorne herein schreibst was du tatsächlich suchst, denn die genannten Vorschläge scheinen dir ja nicht recht zu passen? Ich kenne mich in Werlte nicht aus von daher kann ich dir keinen konkreten Tipp geben, aber du kommst doch aus Werlte, oder? Dann solltest du doch recht genau wissen was ihr für Gewässer in der Umgebung habt. Denn nah sollen die Gewässer ja auch sein, also kann dir im Prinzip nur jmd helfen der schonmal in Werlte gefischt hat oder über einen Bekannten etwas erfahren hat...oder aber du fragst einfach mal in deinem Angelverein nach bzw schaust auf deinen Schein! Ich bin mir (fast) sicher, dass in jedem eurer Gewässer auch Karpfen schwimmen.
Du hattest mich ja nach Seen in Meppen gefragt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass du tatsächlich auch nur nach Seen suchst und nicht nach (grob zusammengefass): Einem relativ einfachem Gewässer in deiner unmittelbaren Umgebung an - und das ist besonders wichtig - denen du auch angeln darfst. Ich weiß nicht ob Meppen dir zu weit ist oder nicht, aber wie schon geschrieben, darfst du als Gastangler nicht an alle Gewässer. Das ist bei vielen Angelvereinen im Emsland so, dass die Gastangler oftmals nur an die Fliessgewässer dürfen oder eben Gewässer die mit Besatzgemeinschaften bewirtschaftet werden.
Da ich nicht so aus dem Kopf weiß wo Werlte liegt und auch keine große Lust habe zu googeln, hier einfach mal ein paar Schüsse ins Blaue. Grundsätzliche Dinge zur Gewässerwahl findest du eigentlich in den allermeisten Büchern übers Karpfenangeln oder am einfachsten und auch perfekt auf dich zugeschnitten: Bei deinem Verein!
Aber hier meine Ideen, die zum Teil ja schon genannte worden sind und auch ein wenig auf der Hand liegen: Die Ems und ihre Altarme, der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, "alte" Kanalstücke die evtl nicht mehr genutzt werden, bei Baggerseen würde ich darauf achten, dass die nicht zu jung sind und bei Naturseen empfiehlt es sich erst einmal zu schauen wie schlammig denn der Grund ist. Besonders wenn diese im Wald liegen oder viele Bäume drum herum sind. Eventuell findest du im Regionalbereich hier im Board ja auch noch ein paar alte Threads zu bestimmten Gewässern von denen du zufällig weißt, dass die bei dir in der Nähe sind?
Hatte ich Google, Google Earth oder deinen Angelverein erwähnt? 

Mit der Gewässerwahl alleine ist es natürlich noch nicht getan, es will noch die richtige Zeit, der richtige Köder und die passenden Stelle gefunden werden...und bevor du fragst: Probier es einfach aus (genau wie ein neues Gewässer) denn so machst du deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und das ist sicherlich mehr wert, als irgendein Tipp aus dem Internet oder einem Angelbuch...und auch viel Spannender.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

also ich fische schon lange im werlter verein auf karpfen...das klappt auch wohl einigermaßen....
und jetzt auf der generlversammlung hat der vorstand sone echt bescheuerte idee gehapt...weil es angeblich zuviel raubfisch in unsern Gewässer gibt..haben die einfach mal beschlossen das man nicht mehr so wie gewohnt mit 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch angeln darf ! nein es sollte immer eine auf Raubfisch ausgelegt werden...
Und mit einer Rute auf Karpfen ist doch total "kacke" oder findet ihr nicht?
und deswegen weil mich das echt stört und total aufregt bin ich auf der suche nach anderen Gewässern wo andere vllt gute erfahrungen gemacht haben was das tehma Karpfenangeln angeht
wollte ich mal wissen wo genau...
Weil ich unbedingt raus will zu angeln <- das Karpfenangeln macht echt süchtig ;D

gruss Angelsuchti


----------



## Jeens (27. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*



angelsuchti66 schrieb:


> die kleinen kanäle mitten in pbg? weiß nicht


Ich glaub du meinst die Känäle die an den Straßen sind wie Umländerwiek, Hauptkanal usw., oder? Weil die Kanäle die ich mein sind die Kanalhaltungen 1 - 13 , wie bei der Gesprengten Brücke. Im Sommer finde ich es dort recht gut. Es wäre auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Wie gesagt der Bericht über Gewässertipps in Papenburg fand ich recht gut am Anfang. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## angelsuchti66 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

aso...
die kanäle meinst du dA war ich schonm ZU GUCKEN....
die sind sau klar und die sind ab und zu mal taucher oder?
warst du denn schon erfolgreich?

gruss angelsuchti


----------



## CarpMetty (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Moin!
Also, wenn die Ems dir schon zu weit weg ist, kannst du das schon fast vergessen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob du schon den Baggersee an der Loruperstr. beangelt hast, oder ob du überhaupt im Werlter Verein bist, aber das wäre schon mal was. Karpfen bis 22 Pf wurden dort angeblich ja schon gefangen. Ansonsten mal Rade, Marker oder die Ohe antesten. 
Ich hab allerdings noch nirgens dort geangel, weil ic ums verreken nich im Werlter Verein gehe. Persönliche Gründe. Aber ein Arbeitskollege fischt das ab und zu, und anscheinend recht erfolgreich! Vielleicht kennt ihr euch ja? H.L.??? (schreib vorsichtshalber mal nur die Initialen!)


----------



## angelsuchti66 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

hab ich geschrieben das mir das zuweit ist ..?
ne eig nicht...
und radde marker und ohe nene das sind ja so kleine bäche xD
nene
und da an der lorper str hab ich auch shcion bis 20 pf gefangen 
und der werlter verien gefällt mir nicht mehr was die alles für verbote haben ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## minne6 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Hey Suchti ,

also sowas lächerliches wie die Regelung mit Hechtangel und Karpfenangel, habe ich noch nie gehört. Sorry aber da sollte man wirklich den Verein wechseln, damit die merken was fürn Blödsinn die verzapfen.
Ich selber komme aus Esterwegen und bin dort auch im Verein. Karpfen angel ich gerne in der Ohe, weil dort nie jemand angeln geht. Alle laufen zum Erikasee um dort die setzkarpfen zu fangen. Das sind alles die Forellenverückten. 

Ich kann dir aber auf jeden Fall den Breddenberg ASV empfehlen. 
Dort hast du tolle Karpfengewässer. Der Wösteteich zum Beispiel ist rand voll damit. Die Ohe darfst du auch befischen und das Ohetal in richtung lorup bringt auch schöne Karpfen hervor.
Diese Gewässer kannst du alle befischen, wenn du im Breddenberg Verein bist.
Ich habe im Ohetal meinen schönen Hecht ( Profilbild ) gefangen.

Und es ist auch nicht zu weit weg. 10 minuten ? wenn überhaupt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen! Bin auch schon total heiß auf Karpfenangeln ;-)

Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## angelsuchti66 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

@minne..kennst du den baggersee wenn man von breddenberg richtung börger fährt auf der rechten seite?!
der gehört nicht dem angelverein breddenberg das ist i-ein privatmann
da hätte ich wohl bock zu angeln..
aber ich habe mir überlegt ich geh in den löninger angelverein 

gruss angelsuchti


----------



## BMG619 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*



angelsuchti66 schrieb:


> @minne..kennst du den baggersee wenn man von breddenberg richtung börger fährt auf der rechten seite?!
> der gehört nicht dem angelverein breddenberg das ist i-ein privatmann
> da hätte ich wohl bock zu angeln..
> aber ich habe mir überlegt ich geh in den löninger angelverein
> ...



Dann trifft man sich ja wohl mal am Wasser, bin auch im Löninger FV. Warst du vielleicht am Wochenende am Elberger See und hast da geguckt ? 
Lathen ist sonst aber auch gut und Quakenbrück ist auch nicht schlecht mit dem Feriensee.


----------



## Carpodo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Moin zusammen. Habe den Eintrag hier gefunden und da er noch topaktuell ist habe ich mich mal registriert um dir was über dein Vorhaben zu schreiben.

Deine Entscheidung in den Löninger Verein einzutreten kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Hast du dich mit den Gewässern hier auseinander gesetzt? Erstens gibt es hier keine "guten" Karpfengewässer, oder was erwartest du dir von einem "Karpfengewässer"? Und zur Zeit haben wir hier das Problem, dass jeder Jungangler von 10 bis 16 Jahren sich als Carphunter versucht und ohne Sachverstand Unmengen von Partikeln und Ködern in die Gewässer abkippen. Wenn man mal über ein paar Tage guckt, was die Jungs da abkippen, frage ich mich wer das alles fressen soll?!
Und dann wundern sich die Kinder, dass sie nur Ratten fangen und diese sich ohne Ende vermehren.
Natürlich gibt es hier auch einige schöne Fische zu fangen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als in anderen Fischereivereinen auch. Und Ruhe am Wasser findet man hier bestimmt nicht mehr. Darum fahren die ganzen Angler, die gezielt auf Karpfen fischen auch nicht mehr hier in Löningen angeln, sondern weichen auch auf andere Gewässer aus.
Wenn ich in Werlte wohnen würde, würde ich dem Verein in Lathen beitreten. Die haben eine günstige Jahresgebühr und als Mitglied habe ich die Möglichkeit die Teiche zu befischen, die gerade bei Karpfenanglern sehr beliebt sind. Und besonders Reizvoll sind dann noch die Altarme und Kanalstrecken die auch noch einiges bereit halten.
Das wäre mein gut gemeinter Rat an dich. Aber verbieten kann ich dir den Beitritt hier in Löningen natürlich nicht und will ich auch gar nicht, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mich auch gerne anschreiben.

Gruss aus Löningen.
Dennis


----------



## angelsuchti66 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

schon passiert xD


----------



## minne6 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Hey Suchti !

Also persönlich kenne ich den See in Richtung Börger nicht. Habe aber davon gehört? ist das nicht ein Privatteich? Ein bekannter von mir durfte dort mal angeln und er war nur von den dicken Schleien und Karpfen am schwärmen.
Viele Grüße Simon


----------



## CarphunterFlorian (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Hallo.
 War schon mal jemand am " Haren-Rütenbrock-Kanal" (Insbesondere das Stück in Haren bis zur Brücke bei Schloss Dankern) Karpfenangeln? 
  Lohnen sich dort ein paar Ansitze oder lieber andere Gewässer suchen?
 Und darf man überhaupt mit einem Brolly am Kanal Nachtangeln oder wie sind die Regelungen zur Zeit.

 Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Emsland!*

Schau mal auf die Webseite vom www.sport*fischerverein*-*nordhorn*.de/


Da findest du eine Gewässerkarte, die Gewässerbeschreibung und die Regeln für die linksemsichen Kanäle.

Zu aktuellen Fängen kann ich leider nix sagen, war schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr dort.
Früher waren Karpfen und Graser die Regel.

LG


----------

